# ssh tunneling in windows using java



## unme_ej86 (Apr 2, 2008)

how can i get a text file from the pc after i have done this tunnelling?

here is my code:

import com.jcraft.jsch.*;

public class Tunnel {
public static void main(String[] args){
Tunnel t=new Tunnel();
try{
 t.go();
} catch(Exception ex){
ex.printStackTrace();
}
}
public void go() throws Exception{
String host="host";
String user="username";
String password="password";
int port=22;

int tunnelLocalPort=2022;
String tunnelRemoteHost="192.168.1.8";
int tunnelRemotePort=80;

JSch jsch=new JSch();
Session session=jsch.getSession(user, host, port);
session.setPassword(password);
localUserInfo lui=new localUserInfo();
session.setUserInfo(lui);
session.connect();
session.setPortForwardingL(tunnelLocalPort,tunnelRemoteHost,tunnelRemotePort);
System.out.println("You have been connected to SSH server");

}

class localUserInfo implements UserInfo{
String passwd;
public String getPassword(){ return passwd; }
public boolean promptYesNo(String str){return true;}
public String getPassphrase(){ return null; }
public boolean promptPassphrase(String message){return true; }
public boolean promptPassword(String message){return true;}
public void showMessage(String message){}
} 
} 


jcraft.jsch is a library for ssh tunneling in java. So what i need to do after done this to take some file from the computer behind the firewall?

help me please, this is for my final year project..

thanks..


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

I am sorry but as per our Rules regarding Educational Assistance, we can not assist you with your project. I recommend you get a classmate to help review your code and assist.

Thread closed.


----------

